# New Revenue Sharing Stock Photo Program



## freerange (Jun 20, 2007)

Hello all,

I am with Freerange Stock, a free stock photo site. We have recently introduced a new stock photography revenue model - ad revenue sharing through Google Adsense. You can make money giving away your photos, keeping 80% of all the ad revenue from your submissions. We even sign you up for an Adsense account!

Details are here: http://www.freerangestock.com/revenue_sharing.php

I realize that free stock is not for everyone and people get emotional about giving away their work - but this allows a revenue stream from these submissions. Perhaps your photos are part of the 1.6 million images just purged from Fotolia! They will generate ad revenue for you on our site and get significant use out in the world. As microstock payments get smaller and smaller, we really feel there is place for pay per click stock revenue.

I welcome any feedback and questions you have about the site or the program.

Thanks.


----------

